

Boston area Comcast DNS down? - madmaze

ive talked to about 10 different people, from boston to newburyport, everyones comcast internet is down. supposedly its a DNS
======
dugmartin
Comcast DNS was not resolving several domains for me last week so I switched
over to Google's DNS. Use 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 to switch if you can't resolve
anything.

------
desigooner
It's back up for what it's worth .. confirmed with a couple of people .. was
down for a couple of hours ..

------
ryutin
I'm having the same problem around dc. Change dns to use google: 8.8.8.8 or
8.8.8.4 . Problem solved.

------
wmf
So switch to a different DNS server and see if it works.

------
gsivil
yes I have the same problem here in Cambridge

~~~
gsivil
I can use skype but I cannot go on the web. Strange

------
peterpaul
same here, setup 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 as default on my router and its allset

------
madmaze
it seems presistent connections wernt affected..

